# Kernel 2.6.7 installiert -> GRUB Eintrag fehlerhaft



## Sebastian Wramba (20. Juni 2004)

Tagschen,

ich hab nun also den neuen Kernel compiliert, etc. etc. und wollte den logischerweise auch starten können, also hab ich in die grub.conf folgendes eingefügt:


```
title Fedora Core (2.6.7)
        root(hd1,1)
        kernel /2.6.7 ro root=LABEL=/ hdc=ide-scsi rhgb
```

Das scheint aber nicht ganz zu funktionieren. Folgende Fehlermeldung kommt beim Booten:


```
VFS: Cannot open root device "hdb3/" or unknown-block(0,0)
Please append a correct "root=" boot option
Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
```

Hat einer eine Ahnung was ich falsch gemacht hab?

MfG Sebastian


----------



## Stibie (20. Juni 2004)

Sag mal bitte deine Partitionen...hast du nur eine oder was?
Grub zählt anders...
Ich habe in meiner menu.lst stehen hd0,0 ...probier das mal aus, ansonsten geh mal auf hd0,1 etc...
Müsste gehen...kenne deine Plattenstruktur jetzt nicht...


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (20. Juni 2004)

Die Plattenstruktur wäre in der Tat wichtig, ist mir grad aufgefallen. 


```
Platte /dev/hda: 30.7 GByte, 30738677760 Byte
255 Köpfe, 63 Sektoren/Spuren, 3737 Zylinder
Einheiten = Zylinder von 16065 * 512 = 8225280 Bytes
 
    Gerät boot.  Anfang      Ende    Blöcke   Id  Dateisystemtyp
/dev/hda1   *         1       653   5245191    7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/hda2           654      3736  24764197+   f  Win95 Erw. (LBA)
/dev/hda5           654      3736  24764166    7  HPFS/NTFS
 
Platte /dev/hdb: 40.0 GByte, 40020664320 Byte
255 Köpfe, 63 Sektoren/Spuren, 4865 Zylinder
Einheiten = Zylinder von 16065 * 512 = 8225280 Bytes
 
    Gerät boot.  Anfang      Ende    Blöcke   Id  Dateisystemtyp
/dev/hdb1             1      4079  32764536    7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/hdb2   *      4080      4092    104422+  83  Linux
/dev/hdb3          4093      4800   5687010   83  Linux
/dev/hdb4          4801      4865    522112+   f  Win95 Erw. (LBA)
/dev/hdb5          4801      4865    522081   82  Linux Swap
```


----------



## Sway (20. Juni 2004)

Kann es sein das du das Filesystem (z.B. ext2/3, ReiserFS,...) nicht fest mit einkompiliert hast? Dann bekommt man meist diese VFS... Fehlermeldung


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (20. Juni 2004)

```
[gouraud@sonja gouraud]$ mount
/dev/hdb3 on / type ext3 (rw)
```

... und so sieht der ext3-Teil bei "make menuconfig" aus:


```
<*> Ext3 journalling file system support
  ? ?    [*]   Ext3 extended attributes
  ? ?    [*]     Ext3 POSIX Access Control Lists
  ? ?    [ ]     Ext3 Security Labels
```


----------



## Helmut Klein (20. Juni 2004)

Gib mal den Wert für "root" explizit an, also:



> kernel /2.6.7 ro root=/dev/hdb3 hdc=ide-scsi rhgb



Und pruef mal ob du die folgenden Einträge in deiner Kernel-Config hast:



> Device Drivers  --->
> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->
> <*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support
> <*>   Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support
> ...



Und in den Unterpunkten von "Generic PCI bus-master DMA support" deinen Mainboard-Chipsatz auswaehlen, falls vorhanden. (z.B. "AMD and nVidia IDE support" fuer NForce2)


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (20. Juni 2004)

Stimmt alles überein, hat also leider auch nichts geholfen.


----------



## pastors (21. Juni 2004)

Hi,
der Fehler tritt auch auf, wenn du eine initrd-Ramdisk (Modul oder fest) in den Kernel miteinkompilierst! Am besten ganz rauslassen...

Mike


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (24. Juni 2004)

Der Fehler war eigentlich zu einfach, um drauf zu kommen. Man hätte einfach die root-Option weglassen müssen. 


```
title Fedora Core (2.6.7)
        root(hd1,1)
        kernel /2.6.7
```


----------

